# Are-Jays 2020 Lawn Journal



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Well, I'm starting to take things more seriously this year. I've always loved working on the lawn, but I never really, _really_, committed to it until this year. Maybe it's that I'm working from home, maybe it's that my kids are getting a little older, but whatever it is, I'm 100% in.

I'll start off my 2020 Journal with a quick recap of my amateur light reno from fall 2018 and my general yard info.



Area	
4,050.55 feet²	
450.06 yards²	
0.09 acres

Perimeter
246.69 feet

Grass Type
>2018 TTTF, FF & Rye mix
Heavy overseed of JB PNW rye mix in fall 2018
<2019 Mostly PRG - Clubhouse Mix overseed in spring 2020

General Soil
0 to 26 inches: gravelly sandy loam
PH 5.8-6.8 avg

Cross-section from 4/19/2018



Fall 2018

Light Renovation 
Lawn top dressing of 80/20 sand compost 
Full PRG overseed - JN PNW blend of sun and shade 
Sept 6th - 10 2018



Seeded on the 10th



Sept 23rd 2018 - grow in



Sept 30th - grow in



Oct 14th 2018 - grow in


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Ok now to spring 2020

Spring 2020
No Pre-emergent application has led to a lot of weeds. 
Moss was prevalent this spring but the soil is not compacted too bad, and the first green-up looks pretty good. No preE means I'll be doing a heavy overseed after thinning out the lawn with power raking.

3/15/2020
First mow of the year



3/22/2020
Threw down some organic fert (Milo clone)
0.5lbs of Nitrogen, per 1000sqf
Granular moss out @ label rate

3/28/2020
Dethatched with Greenworks electric dethatcher

4/14/2020
24D spray @ label rate for full yard coverage

4/19/2020
N-Ext Air8 at 8oz per 1000sqf. 32oz applied 
N-Ext RGS at 6oz per 1000sqf. 24oz applied
Moss Out liquid @ 3oz per gal. Spot treated ~1k sqft

4/25/2020
Dethatched with Greenworks electric dethatcher (light single pass)

4/26/2020
Carbon-X applied at 2.1lbs 
0.5lbs of Nitrogen, per 1000sqf
(Using Chapin spreader at 15 was a little light - two passes + some dancing around) 
N-Ext GreenPunch 18-0-1 applied at 8oz per 1000sqf
0.12lbs of Nitrogen, per 1000sqf
N-Ext MicroGreen 0-0-2 applied at 3oz per 1000sqf
N-Ext Humic12 applied at 3oz per 1000sqf

4/29/2020
Overseed with Clubhouse GQ Perennial Ryegrass at 10 or 11lbs per 1k sqf.

5/8/2020
Applied liquid Hydretain with a hose-end bottle, and watered in with 1/2in water.

5/10/2020
Hoc is now at 2in. Worked it down from 3 ⅓ over the last 30 days, mowing 4 to 5 times a week.





5/17/2020
Worked down quickly to 1.25in. This is as low as I'm willing to go without a reel mower.



5/18/2020

Applied Espoma Organic Lawn Food 8-0-0 @ 7.5lbs per 1k sqf 
0.6 lbs N in per 1k
0.22 lbs Calcium (Ca) in per 1k
0.08 lbs Sulfur (S) in per 1k 
Applied Espma Organic Iron-Tone 2-0-3 @ 1.25 lbs per 1k sqf
0.03 lbs N in per 1k
0.04 lbs K in per 1k
0.16 lbs Sulfur (S) in per 1k
0.06 lbs Iron (Fe) in per 1k 
Applied 12oz of Seaweed Extract (kelp)
Growmore Seaweed Extract


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Doing some testing with my the LaMotte soil kit today.
Ph is just on the sweet side of 6.


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Phosphorus is Medium low.


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

N was very, very low. I expected it to be low because I'm not pushing N that hard this year, but it was so low I did the test twice with the same results both times. So, I think I'll hit the lawn with a round of 18-0-1 green punch and a full throw down of carbon X. I'm also brewing up some high N compost tea and will spray that out, too.


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Applied 100lbs of 6-4-0 Milorganite
1.5lbs N in per 1k 
1lb phosphate per 1k


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Getting some yellow patch, so I applied Scotts® DiseaseEx™ Lawn Fungicide at cure rate to about 3k sqf of the turf


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Applied 12oz per 1k of 18-0-1 green punch
Applied 6oz per 1k humic12 
Applied 12oz of Seaweed Extract (kelp)


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

June 19th photo update


----------

